# The Garage



## KenpoTess (Aug 19, 2003)

Ok you Guys,  
Anything relating to garage stuff, Cars, Nascar, Model cars,  Tools,  Motorcycles,  you get the picture


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

Hmmmmmm, thinking about the '69 Z28 I wish I owned. Black with a couple of white stripes on it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

I just bought a new Sierra SLT 1500 4x4 Z71 Extended Cab Short Box.

It just barely fits into the Garage  Being Single, is great for affording things  

How abouit articles such as 5 worst Airports

Or about a $10 Million Safety Car

Or the Cost of insuring Teens

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I just bought a new Sierra SLT 1500 4x4 Z71 Extended Cab Short Box.*



Cool


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Cool *



Did I say it was Marine Blue , it is very cool.

Now I am shopping for some toys to pull behind it . I will not be able to do that just today, but I enjoy dreaming about the next toy to buy


----------



## Robbo (Aug 19, 2003)

Thinking about the '87 Buick Grand National that financed my wedding and that's all I sayin on that one,

Rob


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Robbo _
> *Thinking about the '87 Buick Grand National that financed my wedding and that's all I sayin on that one,
> 
> Rob *



Robbo nice car!


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

i remember those days Rich....actually...before kids.....I bought a brand new 99 Dodge ram 4x4 ext cab.  That is the first year the front ends were made to look like a semi....Biggest truck in the 1500 class (in that year).  It was sweet... Then....as my father told me......"but son....it's still a dodge".....Now...i feel like al bundy with his old dodge!!
I miss my chevy products!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *i remember those days Rich....actually...before kids.....I bought a brand new 99 Dodge ram 4x4 ext cab.  That is the first year the front ends were made to look like a semi....Biggest truck in the 1500 class (in that year).  It was sweet... Then....as my father told me......"but son....it's still a dodge".....Now...i feel like al bundy with his old dodge!!
> I miss my chevy products!! *



I actually worked at Chrysler for a year, and it was the year they releasd the regular Trucks with the Semi Front. THe following year they released the extended Cab. I owned a Grand Am, because, I was a contractor and Chrysler would not give me a discount. So, I went to where I could save money.

Been Married and now Single


----------



## don bohrer (Aug 19, 2003)

How about a 1969 rag top GTO with wheely bars and a deep throaty sound bmmbmmbmmbrr... 

I was just a kid, dad had the top down, music blasting and we were doing triple numbers and I had a death grip on a giant chocolate shake. Doing speed sure is fun.  

Man I sure wish I had that car.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 19, 2003)

68 convertable chevelle w/396 was always my dream car..

i'm not a collector of cars..and rarely will i even stop at a car show....but If i were to have the money to throw around on stuff i dont need....it would have been that car.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

My truck won't fit in my garage.  I tried, I really did!  It just won't fit, and the walls won't bend, no matter how hard I nudge them.:disgust:


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

Do you guys remember your first cars that you ever had? Should be getting mine soon as I get my provisional license


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 20, 2003)

my truck barely fits, as I have another car in the, tool benches, tool boxes, and hanging bags, as well as the shovels, racks, table saw. saw horses...etc. IT is technically a 4 car garage, but it is for 4 real small cars.


----------



## Robbo (Aug 20, 2003)

> Robbo nice car!



Key word would be WAS a nice car. Made me so nostalgic I had to hunt up a picture to drool over.








I will have one again some day...oh yes, I will.

Rob


----------



## Ender (Aug 20, 2003)

I had a '70 Roadrunner...flourescent green....383..posi....sigh...why did I get rid of it?..oh yeah..the gas shortage...grrrrrr


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *...why did I get rid of it?..oh yeah..the gas shortage...grrrrrr *



Gas shortage? 

Oh, you mean you couldn't keep enough gas in the gas tank.:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 20, 2003)

MY Bleeping Bleeping bike just broke down... it only runs with the reserve tank in the ON position...  WHY???

Yeah, before you all get SMART... it HAS gas in the normal tank...


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 20, 2003)

> it only runs with the reserve tank in the ON position... WHY???



Perhaps the butterfly valve that opens and shuts when you turn the selector has vibrated out of position and will need to be realigned.  OR the main line from the main tank has become clogged and fuel must route through the auxilliary tank to make it to the carb.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Perhaps the butterfly valve that opens and shuts when you turn the selector has vibrated out of position and will need to be realigned.  OR the main line from the main tank has become clogged and fuel must route through the auxilliary tank to make it to the carb. *



Makes sense to me:asian:


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 21, 2003)

what happend to just pedaling?

That all sounds pretty complicated!!!


----------



## tarabos (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Do you guys remember your first cars that you ever had? Should be getting mine soon as I get my provisional license  *



i remember it well. i had it for a good six years. it was an old plymouth sundance. not much to look at but it got the job done. i miss that car. it took a lickin' and kept on tickin.' 

now i'm a jeep man. i love my new liberty. so much in fact that i may just have to get another one when this one runs out.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Mine was a 1973 Plymouth Satellite Regent station wagon.  Paid $100.00 for it.  Had one of the back seats that faced out the back window.  I was 16 at the time.  Both of the back seats laid down flat.  That was my "drive in" vehicle.   Man I miss that car.  Well, maybe it isn't the car I miss after all, just the time frame.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

Top Ten for he Bad guys


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Top Ten for he Bad guys *



Well I can certainly understand how the Escalade is #1.


----------



## The 14th Style (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Do you guys remember your first cars that you ever had? Should be getting mine soon as I get my provisional license  *



I've only owned three cars in my life. My first was a '79 Camero z28, with a 350 and a 4-barrel carburetor. God that car was sweet. I blew three engines in that car. And loved every minute of it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> *I've only owned three cars in my life. My first was a '79 Camero z28, with a 350 and a 4-barrel carburetor. God that car was sweet. I blew three engines in that car. And loved every minute of it! *



Man,

I just loved those body styles those cars had.


----------



## The 14th Style (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Man,
> 
> I just loved those body styles those cars had. *



Me too. The way it looked with the grills on the side and the raised fin across the back. I always thought It looked like a shark. And my transmission was a monster. I would be stopped at a light on a hill.  I would take my foot off the                             brake and it would start pulling the car uphill!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The 14th Style _
> *And my transmission was a monster. I would be stopped at a light on a hill.  I would take my foot off the                             brake and it would start pulling the car uphill! *



Sweet.

Mine T/A had the 400 big block with the 350 tranny. It was cool. I put a 750 Holley carb. and headers on it with some thrush california red muflers. It was loud. We also put the aluminum intake manifold on it.   Too bad it's gone.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2003)

Techno, did ya get that bike of yours running again?  I'm curious to know if I was in the right ballpark with my suggestion or not.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

Hmmm...I'm a Chevy or Jeep person.  Mostly Chevy.  I'd like to get the newer models of the Monte Carlo.  And when you started this you included NASCAR right?!  Well, then I'm all smiles!  I'm personally a Dale Jr. fan.  I can't believe this whole Busch-Spencer ordeal.  I think that Busch was in the wrong for saying that he'd want to ram in Spencer's fender, but Spencer didn't have to go up to Busch (while he was still in his car and defenseless) and beat the s*** out of him.  I felt bad for Busch at Bristol when he was the winner and the crowd booed him.  I was so mad about that, more so than I was about Spencer hitting him.  It was bad enough that a ton of the fans were wearing pro-Spencer/anti-Busch T-shirts at the race, but for them to boo him, I was mad.  Oh well, what's over is over and we can't fix it, but I still think that Spencer and Busch should douse their tempers.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Hmmm...I'm a Chevy or Jeep person.  Mostly Chevy.  I'd like to get the newer models of the Monte Carlo.  *



Did you see the limited edition Monte Carlo's? Last year there was an Dale Sr. car and this year was a Gordon car. Respectively they are price at $32k.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you see the limited edition Monte Carlo's? Last year there was an Dale Sr. car and this year was a Gordon car. Respectively they are price at $32k. *



Not a Monte Carlo, yet GM has been working a V8 for the new Impala's. I just know that work has been done, the timing is not clear at this time


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

I learned to drive on a 1970 Chevy 1/2 ton Pick up. 

Graduated to the G van or the full size 1976 Chevy Van.

Neither was truly my car, they were my parents.

My First Car was a 1975 Chevrolet Chevelle Malibu Classic, 350 Small Block with a THM125 Transmission, two barrel carbs, still I rebuilt them for performance? I had cargo coils in teh front and Cargo coils and Shocks in the back. I used it to tow and to carry and delivery lots of newpapers. Imagine Trunk and Back Seat completely full, and Front seat partially .

*Sniff* I miss her.

Current stable of vehicles:

Brand New 2003 Sierra 1/2 Ton 1500 4x4 Z71 Off Road, Extended Cab Short Box Pick Up, locking rear diff, ...,  

Brand New 2003 Honda Shadow Sabre 1100, added Windshield, Engine Crash Bar, Saddle Bags, and Sissy Bar. 

2000 Firebird Convertible - Limited Slip Rear Diff - 5 Speed Manual, Top Speed 128 MPH.  (* I wrote the software for this powertrain in this car! 3800V6 / Manual *)

1993 Grand Am - Two Door with the 3300 V6 the last eyar it was made. This is the little sister to the 3800. Car has 188,000 miles and still going strong. Being sold to Brother-In-Law who needs it much more than I do  

Looking for a Quad and a Jet-Ski


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Did you see the limited edition Monte Carlo's? Last year there was an Dale Sr. car and this year was a Gordon car. Respectively they are price at $32k. *



If they make a Dale Jr. one, I'll be sure to look into it!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 24, 2003)

Brother Rich,
How do you find time to drive them all.:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Brother Rich,
> How do you find time to drive them all.:rofl: *



I make the time 

As well as I make the time for MT and Martial Arts Training. 

I enjoy lots of things and toys, including push mowing my lawn, and trimming my trees 

Oh Well, it is life.


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 24, 2003)

I like my imports...four cylinder rice burners...tee hee...soon as I can sell my 88 Accord I get my mother's 91...and I got six boxes of goodies ready to be put on as soon as mine leaves the driveway...just gotta buy the body kit.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *I like my imports...four cylinder rice burners...tee hee...soon as I can sell my 88 Accord I get my mother's 91...and I got six boxes of goodies ready to be put on as soon as mine leaves the driveway...just gotta buy the body kit.   *




Those little cars have their advantages and a good following for add-ons


----------



## Andi (Aug 25, 2003)

Looking forward to the new MG SV.   Sweeet.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *If they make a Dale Jr. one, I'll be sure to look into it! *



There's another Gordon edition on the showroom floor that they just put out there. It is stickered at $30,620.00 in galaxy blue/silver metallic with ebony interior.


----------



## Ender (Aug 25, 2003)

I like those little imports too...except when I scrape em out from between the treads of the tires...hehehe


----------



## Chronuss (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by Ender
> *I like those little imports too...except when I scrape em out from between the treads of the tires...hehehe *



hehe...my Honda's low enough...just go underneath...teehee...unfortunately, it almost happened whilst going to Pittsburgh.  was trying to follow Seig and he darted off onto the exit in front of a semi...so I had to punch it to get in front of the trucker...needless to say, he was not happy...the trucker that is...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...needless to say, he was not happy...the trucker that is... *



I bet he wanted to kick your tail!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I bet he wanted to kick your tail!:rofl: *


No, but I do now.  He edited that story signifigantly.......:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *No, but I do now.  He edited that story signifigantly.......:soapbox: *



Isn't that the way it always goes?  .... Just give him another boot from me as well.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 27, 2003)

Give it to him yourself.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *OR the main line from the main tank has become clogged and fuel must route through the auxilliary tank to make it to the carb. *



YEP.  That was it.


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm a domestic person. 
Owned an '88 Mustang notchback, '91 Camaro Z28, '90 Camaro IROC-Z, and now a '92 Mustang hatchback 5.0 thats sitting in my driveway with it's 4th broken T-5 this year


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Give it to him yourself. *



I think that I just might.:EG:


----------



## Seig (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I think that I just might.:EG: *


Another dimpled Chad and it isn't even an election year!


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 28, 2003)

> YEP. That was it.



Glad you got it fixed.  Machines I can use logic to figure out most of the time.  Women on the other hand.....


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Do you guys remember your first cars that you ever had? Should be getting mine soon as I get my provisional license  *



A Grabber Blue '70 Mustang fastback with a 302 V8.  Bought it for $200, and then spent about $1000 on it to get it road ready.  Sucked up all my money, but a nice car.  I sold it about three years later.  Now I kind of wish I still had it. :shrug:  

Master of Blades - 

Let us know when that license comes so we can start walking on the sidewalk!


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Glad you got it fixed.  Machines I can use logic to figure out most of the time.  Women on the other hand..... *



Bah... Women are EASY... Think of the Most Logical, Rational, Sensible thing...  and do exactly the opposite... and never ever under any circumstances EVER EVER tell her the truth... ABOUT ANYTHING!


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Bah... Women are EASY... Think of the Most Logical, Rational, Sensible thing...  and do exactly the opposite... and never ever under any circumstances EVER EVER tell her the truth... ABOUT ANYTHING! *



Technopunk:

Hey!  Women read this board!  Stop giving away the tribe's secrets!   

Reminds me of a quote I once heard: "If you can fake sincerity, you've got it made."


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *  Women on the other hand..... *



If you ever figure it out, please let me know.


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 28, 2003)

My first car was a 78 Cadillac Coupe DeVille 2Dr. Baby Blue w/ fuzzy dice . My senior year of high school I won the award for biggest car. 

My favorite car was a 94 Chevy Impala. The cool black one, like in that Ice Cube movie. I had to part with it. Every time I see one, I cry.


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Technopunk:
> 
> Hey!  Women read this board!  Stop giving away the tribe's secrets!
> ...



Haha, and how long have you been trying this method??  It seems like it hasn't been working....


----------



## pknox (Aug 28, 2003)

ya got me.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Haha, and how long have you been trying this method??  It seems like it hasn't been working.... *



The story of my life with women


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *The story of my life with women *



Oh, you'll eventually find one you don't piss off too much....


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 28, 2003)

Lemme Tell ya...  Women Love me.

(For my Money)   :shrug: 

My first car, BTW, was a 77 Plymouth Town and Country Station Wagon with genuine imitaion wood grain paneling.  I bought it off my Neighbor for 500 bucks when I was 17.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 29, 2003)

> (For my Money)



Must be nice.  I've always had to rely on my great personality.:EG:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Oh, you'll eventually find one you don't piss off too much.... *



  It seems like everyday turns into the day before.


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 29, 2003)

*watching*


----------



## Ender (Aug 29, 2003)

whats the best wax for today's cars?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 30, 2003)

I have always had descent eye appeal with the turtle wax line.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2003)

I can't remember the last time I had to wax mine.  Too much rust to wax over.  Really depends on the finish/clear coat on your car.  Turtle Wax is a good line like Jason said.  You can get packets of a liquid wax that goes right in the wash bucket (no applying, waiting, removing) but I've never been all that impressed with them.http://detailking.goemerchant7.com/index.cgi?PageToView=catalog&Department=72679&Cartid=20561058625600&Merchant=detailking&ExpandedDepts= Try this site out for anything in the detailing line.  I've been told the cherry wax is great for the "always wet" look.


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> *whats the best wax for today's cars? *



I would suggest a good wax made for automobiles.  Candle wax is not so good, and it takes a long time to collect enough earwax to do a whole car...


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 30, 2003)

> Candle wax is not so good, and it takes a long time to collect enough earwax to do a whole car...



I've got quite possibly the largest set of ears you've ever seen but I don't think you'd wanna use that wax for your car.  Not much of a shine and a real pain in the butt to buff out.


----------

